# Some pics from last Sunday



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

Early in the day.



My buddy getting some action!



And one with the spear.(sorry its sideways )



There are 52 pictured, but we had over 70 on the day.


----------



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

nice work looks like you had a lot of fun. I cant wait til next weekend I finally get to go out!!!


----------

